# Billing Rabies exposure



## crystalkay (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi all,
I have a question regarding rabies exposure.  
The physician billed an office visit with modifier 25, 90376 with 96372 for the exposure treatment, 90675 with 90471 for rabies vaccine, 90715 and 90472 for the tdap.  Are there any other modifiers missing?  The insurance company is not paying on the 96372 saying it is not paid separately.  Or will they just not pay this??

Thank you.


----------



## chasarmil (Dec 8, 2014)

I would have used modifier 59 on the 96372


----------



## rothja01 (Oct 17, 2016)

*Rabies exposure*

What about using the -AT modifier?


----------

